# ruger single-six



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

hello all,i bought a ruger single-six about a year ago,but it only came with the .22 cylinder,i been looking for the .22 magnum cylinder,looks like ebay is the only place to get one,here is my question will any single-six .22 magnum cylinder work (fluted or non fluted),i had read in a magazine that the last 2 numbers of the serial# had to be on both cylinders to work,there are no numbers on the cylinder that i have,a friend of mine has the same gun and neather of the cylinder have any numbers on them,do u guys think it would be safe to get one from ebay and fire it.thanks


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

On your cylinder the last three numbers of the serial number is scribed on the cylinder front face close to the cylinder base pin hole. This is to show that both cylinders ratchet stop (timing) has been mated for that particular gun. If your ratchet stop timing is off just a few degrees, the chamber is not going to line up with the force cone of the barrel and you are going to shear the bullet and very likely create high pressure. I would contact Ruger and see what they recommend. They may set your gun up for you should you locate a additional cylinder.


----------

